# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  كيف تجعلين رجلك مثل ملمس الحرير

## رنيم

كيف تجعلين رجلك مثل ملمس الحرير






تتعرض البشرة لمشاكل عديدة أبرزها الجفاف 
وهو ما يؤثر بالطبع على القدمين,خاصة منطقة 
الكعب,والتى تسبب تلف الجوارب ولعلاج هذة 
المشكلة أليكى هذة النصائح 
البسيطة والمجربة:


1- ضعى قدميك فى ماء ساخن مع إضافة
قليل من صابون الاستحمام السائل
(shower gel)+قليل من خلاصة ماء 
الورد لاضافة رائحة طيبة على القدم
,وذلك لمدة عشرين دقيقة,ثم اشطفى قدميك
جيدا وجفيفيهما ثم قومى بالتخلص من الجلد
الزائد بواسطة الحجر الخاص او المبرد.


2- يدهن الكعبين بكريم مرطب او زيت للاطفال,
ثم البسى كيسين بلاستيك وجورب لان الحرارة 
الناتجة عن ذلك تفتح مسام الجلد وترطبهما
بصورة مذهلة ستلمسينها بنفسك.


3- للحصول على قدمين معطرتين وناعمتين,اليك
هذة الوصفة السحرية:
احضرى وعاء كبير وضعى فية:كوب من عصير
الليمون+قليل من القرفة+ملعقتين زيت 
زيتون+ربع كوب من الحليب,ضعى قدميك فى 
هذا الخليط لمدة لا تقل عن عشر دقائق,
بعدها ستشعرين بالانتعاش.


اتبعى هذة الخطوات ومع التكرار سوف تلاحظين 
ان جلدك اكتسب النعومة التى
كثيرا ما حلمت بها

----------


## اسيا

:Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):  :Eh S(17):

----------


## roba.ahmed

مشكورة على الوصفات الرائعة

----------

